# Is it time for the United States to split into two countries, maybe it is?



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I was driving to work Sunday morning listening to the radio. They were speaking first of Scotland voting to split from England, then the talk turned to Texas becoming it's own country and leaving United States.
It got me to thinking, my first reaction was of course, no way, let's leave the United States just the way it is, but then I started thinking a little more on the subject.
I thought of the split of people's thinking in this country anymore. How some of us believe that having guns is important, in ones self protection, and the populaces being armed in general helps keep the crimes at bay, while there are very many who would like to see guns completely outlawed. I though of How many believe this country was founded by God fearing people, and God should be a large part of this country still, on the other hand, others believe anything related to God should be removed from public view. Many want the government to be more in control of their lives, while just as many want the government more out of their lives. The list goes on and on and on..
Not too many years ago, no matter who won the elections, even if it wasn't the people I supported, it wasn't that bad. Seemed the government still pretty much went a general way no matter what party was running the show, doesn't seem that way anymore. No matter who takes control of the white house, senate...ect next election a very large group of people are going to be very unhappy.
Maybe it's time, and just not Texas, but a large group of states to say goodby, would it not make sense for people to live in a country where they are happy with their government, at least in general? Yeah, I know some of us would find ourselves living in a state "on the other side" well then we all would have to make a personal choice.
I have no desire to move away, but if America did split, and WV ended up on the wrong side, IMO. I believe I would seriously consider moving.
Just like a divorce, it doesn't have to be an painful split, and the two countries could keep close ties and treaties with each other, but the results would be let the lefts live the way they want and the rights to do likewise.
That is some of my thought on the subject, I'd love to read others ideas or opinions.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think it should split in five or six. Northeast. Southeast. Northwest. Southwest. Alaska and Hawaii.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I think it sounds like a great idea on paper. But we tried that once and thanks to Mr Lincoln, it did not work out so well. But if it could be negotiated as a peaceful split I guess the Republic of Texas would get the benefit of my Minnesota accent.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

And I say split by regions because at least I think that would go better because people in a region are more like minded. I also believe it's unpopular to accept orders from Washington dc thousands of miles away. Something needs to change in Washington. 
Anyway theres going to be an election in Hawaii around January. I think I heard the state department and sally jewel? Its going to be a few choices. Federal recognition. States recognition. And international recognition. 
Yea ill be voting for international recognition and I fully expect a knock on my door. Something isn't kosher and Obama has to pay for his birth certificate somehow....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd move without a second thought. Getting sick of all the libs in my area, college town, and the WI winters.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

As long as Detroit gets to be its own country, all cool in my book Lol

Seriously tho a split won't stop in just areas, it will be most states will pull the "I want to be my own country idea" as who what's California as their capital, or who would take Detroit seriously (it will be Somalia overnight, wait it already is) 

What's Texas border protection policy with all surrounding states?? And who will get the bulk of the USA nuclear weapons?? And will tx revamp NASA (a Texas base on Mars....)


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Interesting thought.

My daughter and I had a discussion similar to your topic a few years ago. 
It started out as a "fight-or-flight" discussion about the apparent downward spiral the USA is on.
We have Cuban branches on our family tree which greatly influenced the discussion.
How long would you stay and fight before the safest thing to do for your kids/grandkids is to flight to another country?
That might make for a better topic for a thread later.

We did talk about a similar view like yours. We felt more towards the South (and Midwest) standing on our own economically and productively.
Why? Ports, manufacturing, farming, infrastructure, resilient people. 
We believe that if the fight ended, a different map would be like the South and Midwest would be the survivors.

Here are some links of different possibilities:

3 Controversial Maps | Mental Floss

America?s Next Decade - Forbes (I disagree with Forbes idea that Miami could be a "City/State" 80 percent of their imports are consumed by them and they do not produce enough to sustain themselves.)

The 50 states, redrawn with equal population - The Washington Post (interesting - but population changes would defeat the concept)

...and the UN wants countries to "redistribute" populations. 
Agenda 21 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ... politicians in Miami are already trying to pass "minor applications" of this into FL state law.

Personally, I just don't see a divided nation being a peaceful transition. 
I am prepping (in-part) for the most emotional/dramatic election in US history in 2016. 
So long as left-wingers keep getting cadavers and foreigners to vote by absentee ballots they will win. (I forget which county it was but they had more ballots than registered voters.)


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> I think it sounds like a great idea on paper. But we tried that once and thanks to Mr Lincoln, it did not work out so well. But if it could be negotiated as a peaceful split I guess the Republic of Texas would get the benefit of my Minnesota accent.


Yea, but now we a better president from the "Land of Lincoln" [cough]. (insert sarcasm as needed)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> (I forget which county it was but they had more ballots than registered voters.)


That would be Lake county, MN. They had more votes for Al Franken than people living in the county. He literally won the county by 101%.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

didn't you(as in the USA) try that once before??


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

What about people like me? What if someone wants to keep a government that is a balance between the two extremes? This country is based on compromises that hold the best interest of the people in mind. States like Kansas, in which every single statewide elected office is controlled by Republicans, has major problems, such as a total shutdown of the public school system due to lack of funding. While states like Illinois, who are predominantly controlled by liberal extremists have obvious problems with crime, lack of human rights, and no money, show what happens when Democrats are allowed to run amuck. These two examples, both extremes in opposite directions, show what happens when there is no balance between two ideals.
When a marriage is on the rocks, too many people believe that the answer is divorce. I, personally, believe that it needs both sides to buckle down, and work harder to make things better for everyone involved. The same holds true for this great nation. I think the troubles we are in right now can be attributed to stubborn extremists on both sides of the isle refusing to work together and compromise, with the best interest of all in mind.
The division of this great nation is the last thing we need. It's the easy way out. It's the lazy way, the cheap way, and ultimately, the wrong way.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I know it all conjecture, but what about money? Who would have to create a new form of note? What about the debt? Would each person in the new country have to cough up their share of Obama's debt ($152,000 per person)? And the same for anybody leaving and going to the new country? Without a gold standard, who would trade with the new country? Would we need passports to visit relatives?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Something has got to happen, parts of the country have moved to for from the constitution that was supposed to be a common bond between all states. The differences are just to great to reconcile. Take the 2nd amendment, you have states like Kentucky where a person can go to flea market or gun show and buy a gun from an individual with no problem the way they have done it for over 230 years. Then in some states carrying a gun that is legal in almost all states will get you many years in prison. But it is not only the 2nd amendment in some states the state controls all parental rights, Some may remember the 14 yo Justina Pelletier case where her parents took her to Boston Medical Hospital for the flu and they decided they didn't agree with the hospital that Justina was being treated about another condition. And when Justina's parents said they were taking her back to their hospital the state stepped in and took the girl for over a year. Then after the girl got a lot worse they decide maybe it best her original hospital treat her and gave her back to her parents. It's one thing to take guns away but when they even say they can take your children at will there has to be a line drawn somewhere. Then in the boarder states, instead of the boarder being protected for the very reason the constitution said there needed to be a union to protect our sovereignty of the union they look the other way while million of criminals, drug dealers, ms-13 gang member come across. No I don't know if a split is the best thing buy I just can't see the states in this country that are becoming farther apart can keep going on. Sometimes a divorce is just necessary and best for both parties to just go their own ways.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I know it all conjecture, but what about money? Who would have to create a new form of note? What about the debt? Would each person in the new country have to cough up their share of Obama's debt ($152,000 per person)? And the same for anybody leaving and going to the new country? Without a gold standard, who would trade with the new country? Would we need passports to visit relatives?


I have to admit there would be a lot of problems but history shows many nations that have split up. Maybe the new states would go on the gold standard. Texas needs to get all their gold back from the feds first.

Many nations in the past broke up when there was a major catastrophe happening, such as a complete economic crash.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Then it would go like this: "ISIS hits the NE Country of New United States..."
Reaction from the SE, SW, NW, etc: "Sucks to be you."

"We stand United"...not so much.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

This country has major problems / issues now and no reasonable answers in sight. Let the states do as they have the right to do with out the federal government telling them what they can and can not do, that was the purpose of the revolution in the first place. People and families were divided then and things worked out. Problems only arose when lawyers and governments got in the way and common sense was thrown out the door. At least then people had a choice where as today the government has taken any choice away!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

This all makes for good dinner conversation, but it is not going to happen, at least not in my lifetime. What COULD happen though is a state like California splitting up. I think it is even a ballot issue soon. The current proposal is to make it into six separate states.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Then it would go like this: "ISIS hits the NE Country of New United States..."
> Reaction from the SE, SW, NW, etc: "Sucks to be you."
> 
> "We stand United"...not so much.


I'm afraid some states already feel that way.
Folks in Vermont might not give two hoots for Texas and Arizona.

As long as we are a United State and 
seriously concerned about the Constitution more than the President. I'm all in.

HAPPY Constitution Day!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I'd move without a second thought. Getting sick of all the libs in my area, college town, and the WI winters.


Then move. Not trying to be an ass or anything here, I am just saying if you don't like where you live, then move to some place you like better.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just as long as we in Alabama continue to own the Florida panhandle...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Off topic? or just a representation of the media influence...
Scotland, you want out? We'll take your place (Opinion) - CNN.com

We can always go back to the Queen.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

The break up will probably happen...after the next American Revolution is over... ::rambo::


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

WHERE would you move?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't think 2 countries would work. 4-5 maybe


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> WHERE would you move?


At my age it would depend on what actually happens and what would be available and worth the effort to make a move. Hopefully I won't have to move. But I am willing to put more than just words into play if it comes to that. For sure it won't be north as I do not care for the cold weather any more, KY gets more than cold enough for my likes and I know of no foreign country that would offer me anything worth a move. Now we just need to get rid of McConnell and that ass wipe of a govenor<sp? that sucks nobamas butt!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> WHERE would you move?


To south Alabama.

Oh. Wait. I'm already here.

I could use a lot cooler weather, but it seems the loons take all but the bitter weather.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> Just as long as we in Alabama continue to own the Florida panhandle...


You are the ones we refer to as the hundred milers. All of your kids only have to drive 100 miles or less and come down here and act in a way that would get their butts busted at home.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> but it seems the loons take all but the bitter weather.


Ahh ... correction. They even have that .... Wi, Mich, Minn, Ill


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

just mike said:


> You are the ones we refer to as the hundred milers. All of your kids only have to drive 100 miles or less and come down here and act in a way that would get their butts busted at home.


My earliest memories are of my beloved Gulf of Mexico. My father was born and reared in a small town, north of Pensacola. I've watched Panama City go from a great place to spend the weekends to an M-TV raunch fest. My memories of beautiful beaches that could be seen from beach front road are fading and are replaced with nothing but high rise condominium fronts and bars. Family environment is hard to come by, while the city and business men seem to enjoy the revenue brought in by the kind of behavior you mention.

Leave me out of the 100 Miler thing. I spent my summers crabbing and fishing Powell Lake, until the build-up around it changed the water and turned it from a clear blue to a brackish, filthy looking brown. Don't look at me to find the problem; I took the fish and crab, but left nothing but footprints behind.

My son benefited from what I learned from my father. His earliest memories are more than likely of the Gulf of Mexico. Of course, his are not the same as mine as we had to work harder at finding places to experience what was easier found in more civilized days. When he left his mother and moved in with me, we went to the other side of the water to find what many of you Zero-Milers never see...

A pic of me taken by my son....










I feel your pain, but understand why kids and adults alike have turned a great place into a lousy place. Just remember, when I declare myself king of the panhandle, you'll fully appreciate the changes!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

just mike said:


> You are the ones we refer to as the hundred milers. All of your kids only have to drive 100 miles or less and come down here and act in a way that would get their butts busted at home.


By the way, brother; this song song reminds me of the plight of the Emerald Coast:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Then move. Not trying to be an ass or anything here, I am just saying if you don't like where you live, then move to some place you like better.


For goodness sakes, don't move to Florida. We've got so many Yankees here now it really is two separate and distinct states. The dividing line is approximately State Road 40, from Daytona on the east straight over to the Gulf of Mexico.
Above that is southern conservative, below that is yankee liberal (and the reason Obama carried Florida).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton,
The wonderful memories that I have of the Panhandle of FL and especially Gulf Shores, AL are fondly embedded in my brain. There was a stretch of years that I could walk from the Hangout in Gulf Shores to the Pavilion and see a 100 friends and make a 100 new friends. I was drinking beer at 13 or 14 years old at the Flora-Bama Lounge when kids could do that. Before the high rises were built. The stories of a mis-spent youth in the ******* Riviera would make many a well heeled suburbanite cringe. 

Now, the high rise condo's make me sick and the tourists are rude and uninviting. 
I, like you, have long ago excused Jimmy Buffet's liberalism and choose to enjoy his perspective of the water.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> For goodness sakes, don't move to Florida. We've got so many Yankees here now it really is two separate and distinct states. The dividing line is approximately State Road 40, from Daytona on the east straight over to the Gulf of Mexico.
> Above that is southern conservative, below that is yankee liberal (and the reason Obama carried Florida).


There are pockets of residence down here below I-4, or as we call it, "Highway to Hell". Remember that there are exceptions to every rule. Places like Okeechobee, Arcadia, and a few other places down here are outposts of sorts. I live in a town of 2000, made mostly of ranches, and farms.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> There are pockets of residence down here below I-4, or as we call it, "Highway to Hell". Remember that there are exceptions to every rule. Places like Okeechobee, Arcadia, and a few other places down here are outposts of sorts. I live in a town of 2000, made mostly of ranches, and farms.


I grew up in Palm Beach County in the 50's and 60's. Back when it was nice.
I used to drive a truck, and one of my weekly routes was out SR 80 to Belle Glade, around the west side of the Lake, up to Okeechobee and back down 441 to West Palm. In the 70's it was still very rural out around the Lake; Clewiston, LaBelle, Lake Placid, the Indian Reservation, but I have not been that way in 30 years.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Out there, not much has changed. I'm in Martin County, in the West. Nothing has changed here either. West Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale, and everything in between sucks.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> My earliest memories are of my beloved Gulf of Mexico. My father was born and reared in a small town, north of Pensacola. I've watched Panama City go from a great place to spend the weekends to an M-TV raunch fest. My memories of beautiful beaches that could be seen from beach front road are fading and are replaced with nothing but high rise condominium fronts and bars. Family environment is hard to come by, while the city and business men seem to enjoy the revenue brought in by the kind of behavior you mention.
> 
> Leave me out of the 100 Miler thing. I spent my summers crabbing and fishing Powell Lake, until the build-up around it changed the water and turned it from a clear blue to a brackish, filthy looking brown. Don't look at me to find the problem; I took the fish and crab, but left nothing but footprints behind.
> 
> ...


FWIW I herby declare you KING. Yea I live in panama City Beach. When we moved here from Tennessee it was a small town with lots of small , family owned motels with a lot of character . Now it's high rise condos and since the big real estate bust a lot of the condos are owned by hedge funds, makes owner meetings a real hoot when one guy shows up and by himself out votes the rest of the owners. I personally have not set foot on the beach in over 5 years. After last years spring break people around here are fed up. 90% of the kids who come down cause no problem, but the other 10% more than make up for it. Some of them have found out that yes I may be old but I can still whip 2 or 3 of your drunken butts.
My salvation is our property in Tennessee. It backs up to the Cherokee National Forest. During rush hour we get a total of 6 trucks that come by carrying people to work and rush hour starts at 5am and is over around 6:30. Only thing I miss at the cabin is no internet, just not possible.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

just mike said:


> FWIW I herby declare you KING. Yea I live in panama City Beach. When we moved here from Tennessee it was a small town with lots of small , family owned motels with a lot of character . Now it's high rise condos and since the big real estate bust a lot of the condos are owned by hedge funds, makes owner meetings a real hoot when one guy shows up and by himself out votes the rest of the owners. I personally have not set foot on the beach in over 5 years. After last years spring break people around here are fed up. 90% of the kids who come down cause no problem, but the other 10% more than make up for it. Some of them have found out that yes I may be old but I can still whip 2 or 3 of your drunken butts.
> My salvation is our property in Tennessee. It backs up to the Cherokee National Forest. During rush hour we get a total of 6 trucks that come by carrying people to work and rush hour starts at 5am and is over around 6:30. Only thing I miss at the cabin is no internet, just not possible.


We need to meet a J. Michaels sometime this fall. The No-Name pie is pretty good, and so is the coffee.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

i still think my daughter and I were right.
The South and Midwest as one nation. "indivisible" with liberty and justice for all. ::clapping::
everyone else can fight over sky scrapers and gangsters.::rambo:: ::saber::


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I know it all conjecture, but what about money? Who would have to create a new form of note? What about the debt? Would each person in the new country have to cough up their share of Obama's debt ($152,000 per person)? And the same for anybody leaving and going to the new country? Without a gold standard, who would trade with the new country? Would we need passports to visit relatives?


Well I realize this whole topic is theoretical and impossible...but to play the game. Give each state a share of the debt proportionate to its population. Maybe not the fairest way...but Texas would have its debt paid off in about two years and California would quadruple its debt in two years.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't have to divide up the country. Just send people to Washington that will allow more states rights.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Don't have to divide up the country. Just send people to Washington that will allow more states rights.


Ahhhh. "States rights" I love that sound. (no sarcasm intended)

The 10th Amendment =


> Amendment X
> The powers not delegated to the United States *by the Constitution*, nor prohibited by *it* to the states, are reserved to the states respectively, or to the people.


HAPPY Constitution Day!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Heres why 2 countries will work, all the dope smokin hippy liberals and welfare tit suckin sacs of shit who think Socialism is the greatest thing since sliced bread, will starve to death, because all the good people in this country will move to states that have the right to get off yer ass and go to work and be a productive citizens or starve. A really good movie comes to mind Escape from New York!!! That is what I see in our future. Hell its already started Look at Detroit. Somebody compared it to Somilla in an earlier post. When all of those sacs of shit are tits up dead in a ditch because there precious socialist experiment didn't work. We can move back in and reunite the USA.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Right now if I could, I would take Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Northern Ca and Northern NV, Both Dakotas and Wyoming, maybe Nebraska and call it Wally world.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Don't have to divide up the country. Just send people to Washington that will allow more states rights.


Sounds great, where are those people we can send to Washington and how are you/we going to get them elected? Not going to happen, there is a better chance of a revolution.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

James m said:


> I think it should split in five or six. Northeast. Southeast. Northwest. Southwest. Alaska and Hawaii.


Probably a few more than this. Each country should be about the size of Switzerland, say 7- 10 million people so the idea of republicanism (not Republicans) can work with minimal government and taxes while maximizing individual rights


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Right now if I could, I would take Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Northern Ca and Northern NV, Both Dakotas and Wyoming, maybe Nebraska and call it Wally world.


And what would you do with New York, Maryland, New Jersey, Vermont, Illinois, Michigan, Delaware, Nevada, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Rhode Island, Hawaii, DC, New Mexico, Colorado, Ohio, Pennsylvania, ........... God what a mess!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.mikechurch.com/founders-...ads/2012/08/Rethinking_The_American_Union.jpg

Here is a book well thought out on the subject. Interesting reading.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Probably a few more than this. Each country should be about the size of Switzerland, say 7- 10 million people so the idea of republicanism (not Republicans) can work with minimal government and taxes while maximizing individual rights


You know, that sounds familiar. Let me dig through some old history books. I might find something that is akin to what you have described....


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

DerBiermeister said:


> And what would you do with New York, Maryland, New Jersey, Vermont, Illinois, Michigan, Delaware, Nevada, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Rhode Island, Hawaii, DC, New Mexico, Colorado, Ohio, Pennsylvania, ........... God what a mess!
> 
> View attachment 6703


Don't do anything with them, let them do as they see fit. With that said you could still trade / do business with any state you wish, if you can agree on some kind of payment. The U.S. has traded with non friendly countries before and states could do the same "if they wish"!


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I can see the US breaking into pieces. In fact Pat Buchanan's book "Suicide of a Superpower" speaks specifically about that. Great book by the way


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

What Ekim said, I wouldn't do nothing with them except keep them out of our Country, by any means necessary


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I forget who suggested it but I've been watching the 1st season of "Jericho" and the writers had the USA split into 6 new nations... And it happened in a matter of weeks.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> What about people like me? What if someone wants to keep a government that is a balance between the two extremes? This country is based on compromises that hold the best interest of the people in mind. States like Kansas, in which every single statewide elected office is controlled by Republicans, has major problems, such as a total shutdown of the public school system due to lack of funding. While states like Illinois, who are predominantly controlled by liberal extremists have obvious problems with crime, lack of human rights, and no money, show what happens when Democrats are allowed to run amuck. These two examples, both extremes in opposite directions, show what happens when there is no balance between two ideals.
> When a marriage is on the rocks, too many people believe that the answer is divorce. I, personally, believe that it needs both sides to buckle down, and work harder to make things better for everyone involved. The same holds true for this great nation. I think the troubles we are in right now can be attributed to stubborn extremists on both sides of the isle refusing to work together and compromise, with the best interest of all in mind.
> The division of this great nation is the last thing we need. It's the easy way out. It's the lazy way, the cheap way, and ultimately, the wrong way.


This is all wonderful. However, it only works if BOTH sides want it to and are willing to work for it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I forget who suggested it but I've been watching the 1st season of "Jericho" and the writers had the USA split into 6 new nations... And it happened in a matter of weeks.


In real life, that would have been the Foreign Minister of Russia.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

i think we stay one country with two classes/groups of people

group one - will wear a red arm band...Must carry a weapon, pay 10% of income to the government and that money can only be used for roads, military, security, etc. They can only have their property searched with a search warrant, can speak freely at all times, and have freedom of movement

group two - will wear blue arm bands..they can not have weapons, must pay 50% of income to the government and that money can only be used for welfare, food stamps, etc They can have their property searched any time without a search warrant, can speak freely at all times as long as they do not offend ANYBODY, and must be prepared to show their papers at anytime while traveling.

you get to choose what group you belong to

<the above is just a semi-joke>


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> i think we stay one country with two classes/groups of people
> 
> group one - will wear a red arm band...Must carry a weapon, pay 10% of income to the government and that money can only be used for roads, military, security, etc. They can only have their property searched with a search warrant, can speak freely at all times, and have freedom of movement
> 
> ...


I agree, except instead of the arm bands, let's go with two countries, that way everyone is happier and can live more in agreement to their beliefs.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

odd no state can succeed from United States independently according to US constitutional law as per the United States Supreme Court. the only way the top it could happen is if the federal government turned over judicial authority to the States on release their powers to the States


I can't imagine any single state in the u.s unilaterally seceding from the u.s I could see the US collapse in 20 years butdefinitely not a state just leaving


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.dailynews.com/government-and-politics/20140920/the-disunited-states-of-america

1 in 4 Americans openly want thier state to break away.

http://mobile.businessweek.com/arti...ghts-plan-divisive-or-not-far-reaching-enough

I hope were gone. Hes gotta pay for his birth certificate somehow lol.

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/..._kingdom_status.html?id=258704591&mobile=true


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> i think we stay one country with two classes/groups of people
> 
> group one - will wear a red arm band...Must carry a weapon, pay 10% of income to the government and that money can only be used for roads, military, security, etc. They can only have their property searched with a search warrant, can speak freely at all times, and have freedom of movement
> 
> ...


So hows it working out for you, that's what we have now = the right and the left and you decide which group you wish to back the left losers or the right losers. We are back to square one again. The left telling you what you can't do and the right compromising on how much we will give up to appease the left! And no it's not a joke but reality.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

James m said:


> I think it should split in five or six. Northeast. Southeast. Northwest. Southwest. Alaska and Hawaii.


or could just split the red and the blue states....don't know? I'm Canadian, but sounds logical to me, I wish our west could split away from our east, I think BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba would be ideal for a country of it's own. Just need to save BC from the libtards that ruined it!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea but then you have swing states and people who change their mind politically every few days. And they don't line up well eight. But the main problem is people changing their minds.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

James m said:


> Yea but then you have swing states and people who change their mind politically every few days. And they don't line up well eight. But the main problem is people changing their minds.


Perhaps too many people are sleeping on two tone colored sheets?
I like to wake up on the same side of the bed everyday!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, to stay with the red/blue theme, let's have progressive take blue pills and the rest of us take red pills?


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Go after those who took the oath to protect the constitution and broke it. Give them their own prison "country".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I was driving to work Sunday morning listening to the radio. They were speaking first of Scotland voting to split from England, then the talk turned to Texas becoming it's own country and leaving United States.
> It got me to thinking, my first reaction was of course, no way, let's leave the United States just the way it is, but then I started thinking a little more on the subject.
> I thought of the split of people's thinking in this country anymore. How some of us believe that having guns is important, in ones self protection, and the populaces being armed in general helps keep the crimes at bay, while there are very many who would like to see guns completely outlawed. I though of How many believe this country was founded by God fearing people, and God should be a large part of this country still, on the other hand, others believe anything related to God should be removed from public view. Many want the government to be more in control of their lives, while just as many want the government more out of their lives. The list goes on and on and on..
> Not too many years ago, no matter who won the elections, even if it wasn't the people I supported, it wasn't that bad. Seemed the government still pretty much went a general way no matter what party was running the show, doesn't seem that way anymore. No matter who takes control of the white house, senate...ect next election a very large group of people are going to be very unhappy.
> ...


I agree 100%. Texas seems to be generally more interested in possible Secession than some other states perhaps..but think quite a few of the other Red States would want to separate themselves from the mess also. Good point.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

No it's not and never will be a time for the USA to become different countries. We are united as one for a reason. Yes certain regions and states might have different views of beliefs on things. But that's why they are a state, so they can make their own laws to how they want to live. If you don't like it then move or adapt and over come. You might have herd "united we stand dived we fall" well that's not just for $hits and giggles. It has a meaning to it. The problem isn't the different laws or beliefs. It's a lack of respect for one another. The day America becomes two or more countries is the day America dies.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> No it's not and never will be a time for the USA to become different countries. We are united as one for a reason. Yes certain regions and states might have different views of beliefs on things. But that's why they are a state, so they can make their own laws to how they want to live. If you don't like it then move or adapt and over come. You might have herd "united we stand dived we fall" well that's not just for $hits and giggles. It has a meaning to it. The problem isn't the different laws or beliefs. It's a lack of respect for one another. The day America becomes two or more countries is the day America dies.


Yeah, I used to feel exactly the same way, but wait until the next presidential election, and watch as states like New York and California put Hillary Clinton in charge of our country for the next four years.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

No kidding, the parliament finally let a breath out in the UK. If the USA gov lost half of its revenue, it wouldn't know whether to shit or go blind! All their goodies and perks would be gone, along with the vote buying welfare and freebies for those riding in the wagon. They'd have a shit hemorrhage! jmho!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

big paul said:


> didn't you(as in the USA) try that once before??


Yes. It will be the War of Northern Aggression re-ignited yet again another time. It will not be pleasant. Think we can handle the five buck an hour bag screeners who compose the DHS. Think the remnants of the military who aint been purged by Obummer will be on our side. Just a feeling down in the feeler.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I would absolutely love to see Texas succeed from the union. To watch one of the only positive job creating states go away and have the remaining 49 states see the job creation numbers plummet to negative numbers. This ****ing country proclaimed that a net LOSS of 800,000 full time jobs which was replaces by 1,000,000 part time jobs was a great thing resulting in a net growth of 200,000 jobs. Morons and imbeciles would think it was a good thing...lucky for us most of us are imbeciles and thinks it a good thing...boy do I feel good.

OK...in fairness...I've been drinking again.... but damn....am I wrong?

_Update...I'll be a Texan when that happens BTW and I still remember the Alamo damnit!_


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Not sure, Texas is slowly and surely being taken over by undesireable folks...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My like button is still missing. What is up with that?


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Having lived in Texas for almost 30 years, I have not heard any serious discussion on Texas becoming a Republic once again. What I do hear is how do we maintain our way of life and stop the changes forced upon us from DC. I do not want TX to leave the Union, but do want Texans to influence DC in a way that has less influence from a centralized government.

The current plan, as I see it, is to let as many illegals into TX because they will be future Democrat voters. Oddly, most Hispanics I know are rather conservative, but politically naive. They still think the Democrats will take care of them so they side with them. Very short sighted.

As for the rest of the country separating from the Union, I don't see how they could survive. Seattle has the population to decide elections, but the rest of the state is actually rather conservative. The same with Portland, OR, and northern CA outside of San Fran. Where is there such widespread cohesion to enable a new country to emerge and survive?

What I believe to be a better solution to the problems we face is for the centralized government in DC to have less power and control of the states... just how our Founding Fathers intended it to be; State's Rights. That would be the best possibility and end result where each state had more power to choose their own governance.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> My like button is still missing. What is up with that?


Move your cursor over to the right margin of the post you want to like. It should pop up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..still cant see it. Is there a limit on likes?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

As long as I can move to someplace with no illegal's or Muslims, Im for it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..still cant see it. Is there a limit on likes?


Refresh and look again. For some reason, the like button is not there right after you post.


----------

